# Kinda upset...



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I had to put a user in my foe coloumn.  
This is my first one ever but I had to. From the past post their was one person that insulted my family. I wantd to ignorthem for a while but I just learned how to do it. I don't like doing it but it is for the better good.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this person bothering you again? I haven't noticed any nasty replies to you since that last time.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

No, but I thought it would be best for not another one poping up again.
Better safe then sorry. I don't want another to happen again.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

So sorry that someone was rude to you on here!  I didnt see this specific comment but I just dont see the sense in being rude to people on a site like this where we are all here for the same reason.. we love hedgehogs!  .. we should all be friends here IMO 
<3 hugs!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think you will find that particular person is gone but at the very least, she is on moderated status now and would have been when you were having the problems if the mods had the ability to moderate people.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

JLF, Im sorry you had to add someone to your foes list  Im glad that they wont be bothering you any more though  I agree with panda, we should all be friends here


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for being friendly!  
It just makes you feel upset to know that you have to ignore people for a reason of your own.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

well you have my full support... no cyber bullying will be tolerated towards a fellow friendly hedgie lover


----------

